# If Cavs lose.............



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

If Cavs lose does this make it more likely for King James to come to NY? Im not asking if you think he will or not, but asking if the Cavs losing makes it more or less likely that he comes to the Knicks?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

More likely.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Makes it more likely he will 'come' to the tristate area...the NY team isnt any better than what he has in Cleveland.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

More likely. We give him a better venue and can offer him a better supporting cast with an additional all-star and possibly a 3rd.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Better venue *for now*...MSG isnt going to be better than the state of the arts venue being built in Brooklyn. The only thing it will have over that is history. And no you cant give him a better supporting cast, especially if the Nets get Wall.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

HB said:


> Better venue *for now*...MSG isnt going to be better than the state of the arts venue being built in Brooklyn. The only thing it will have over that is history. And no you cant give him a better supporting cast, especially if the Nets get Wall.


We could legitimately pair LeBron with Chris Bosh and either Tracy McGrady on the cheap or Joe Johnson via sign and trade. How is that not a better supporting cast than either the Nets or Cavs? The Nets won 12 games all season and essentially would be adding nothing more than a "potential" player, LeBron, plus that supporting cast. That doesn't move me if I'm him.


MSG is also being renovated so I think we might be able to compete with the arena in Brooklyn.


----------

